# Can anybody identify this tree/shrub.



## duke392 (Jul 19, 2015)

I had a call for a swarm in a tree today. When I arrived, there wasn't a swarm, just 100s, if not 1000s of bees collecting pollen from this tree/shrub. It was about 8-10 feet tall. I don't know what it is, and neither did the land owner. Anybody know what this is? Thanks.


----------

